# primary clutch puller



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

does anyone have a home made one. If yes is it possible to see a picture and what u use and did to make it if possible.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think there is a post on here on a home made puller and how to make it. I think phree posted it?


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Ever tried to get a broken puller out with the clutch still in place? Cough up the $25 and play it safe. You only need to buy it once. My hard earned opinion.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

buy the puller


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

Mclovin said:


> does anyone have a home made one. If yes is it possible to see a picture and what u use and did to make it if possible.



here is the link.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=871


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

Muleskinner said:


> Ever tried to get a broken puller out with the clutch still in place? Cough up the $25 and play it safe. You only need to buy it once. My hard earned opinion.


Where can a person find one for that price?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you wont but i agree with muleskinner. buy the puller. theirs wont break and that's a fact.
we didnt have the right metal. we need even harder. despite that, i still use it as my main puller.


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

even there that puller needs to be made a shop almost so i went and order a lime green and red sec and a maroon pri with the puller cant wait to put those things


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mclovin said:


> even there that puller needs to be made a shop almost so i went and order a lime green and red sec and a maroon pri with the puller cant wait to put those things


Good call.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine was $35 cdn, I just guessed on the $25 US.


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

Muleskinner said:


> Mine was $35 cdn, I just guessed on the $25 US.


where did u get it from?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

EPI's website has them. Always best just to buy them... The homemade one was just a project we undertook for fun really. It works but as PhreeBSD mentioned, even hard material still isnt as good as the one from EPI.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea not worth breaking a homemade puller. We use the kawi one and I've used the crap out of it and no stress showing from its use. Id hate to tackle trying to get a broken puller out of the crank.


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

My puller came today from epi and doesnt have 
any threads.This cant be normal. Has this happened 
before iguess Ill be calling them on mon.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats odd.... post a pic.


----------

